# noFAP



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

*noFAP™ November*










http://yourbrainonporn.com/

Do it and feel the wonders of noFAP™.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm getting ready for 20 fap a day december. Man, I'm going to be sore by the new year...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> I'm getting ready for 20 fap a day december. Man, I'm going to be sore by the new year...


I'm dreaming of a white christmas 
not like the ones you have in mind...
seriously 20 a day would be impressive...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Really, this again? If only I had a quid for the amount of times these threads come up on here…


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this sounds really unhealthy?
Masturbating is natural... so if you suppress your natural urges, won't it just add to the stress? :/


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazumichan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this sounds really unhealthy?
> Masturbating is natural... so if you suppress your natural urges, won't it just add to the stress? :/


And you actually believe the lies that they feed you?

It's a pity that a lot of people here aren't harnessing the powers that noFAP™ would give them.


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

Setolac said:


> And you actually believe the lies that they feed you?
> 
> It's a pity that a lot of people here aren't harnessing the powers that noFAP™ would give them.


Dude, what lies?
Who's feeding them to me?


----------



## theblasterkid (Feb 14, 2014)

Rofl, this is serious hilarious! Why even go through the torture?


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those who had kundalini risings would know how important it is not to ejaculate.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Setolac said:


> And you actually believe the lies that they feed you?
> 
> It's a pity that a lot of people here aren't harnessing the powers that noFAP™ would give them.


Get back to us in December and tell us that your SA is cured then never post in this forum again...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo91 said:


> Those who had kundalini risings would know how important it is not to ejaculate.


Kundalini rising what exactly is that I've looked up a bit about that and I've experienced some of the symtoms described, it also says it can screw up a body not ready for it...:afr


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

If you don't want to masturbate, start now, why wait till November? I started 4 days ago. Porn is a serious issue for me and countless others.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have more important issues to attend to, like animal rights, world peace, Ebola fund raising etc. than to take part in this.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazumichan said:


> Dude, what lies?
> Who's feeding them to me?





theblasterkid said:


> Rofl, this is serious hilarious! Why even go through the torture?





jonny neurotic said:


> Get back to us in December and tell us that your SA is cured then never post in this forum again...





markwalters2 said:


> I have more important issues to attend to, like animal rights, world peace, Ebola fund raising etc. than to take part in this.


It is only natural for non-believers and nay-sayers to make up several excuses not to partake in such a glorious activity or lifestyle since it is difficult for them to leave their comfort zone. Chronic Masturbation and Pornography have brainwashed the minds of these nay-sayers and they should be thankful that noFAP™ is here to save them all.



flamestwind said:


> If you don't want to masturbate, start now, why wait till November? I started 4 days ago. Porn is a serious issue for me and countless others.


That's the spirit! One of very few rational people in this thread.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Setolac said:


> It is only natural for non-believers and nay-sayers to make up several excuses not to partake in such a glorious activity or lifestyle since it is difficult for them to leave their comfort zone. Chronic Masturbation and Pornography have brainwashed the minds of these nay-sayers and they should be thankful that noFAP™ is here to save them all.












Dude, this is you right now. Stop it... :no


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> I have more important issues to attend to, like animal rights, world peace, Ebola fund raising etc. than to take part in this.


Then taking part in this should save you more time to do those great things. It ain't church.

I'm going to try not to starting now. Who knows, maybe it will help. Looking at porn sure isn't helping, probably making me worse in the head.


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

i fapped to this post


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

I found the video interesting a little drawn out but still interesting. What about the pro benefits of porn which he didn't talk about(or benefits for me anyway).I don't know how much porn is too much porn, and this is a little personal but for this study I will admit that I masturbate once a day about 4 - 5 times a week, not everyday. When I stop for long periods of time i will notice side effects. Like for example, random spontaneous unwanted boners throughout the day(when not thinking of anything sexual),and being attracted to anything over 18 with a vagina. But with a stroke before bed once a day i notice things like this subdue. I am able to to be attracted to a women because of her personality and not because Ii have blue balls and want to take her to bed, and no random boners in the middle of the day.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry man Fapping helps me sleep, gl with no fap November though. Pretty sure the only thing that would happen to me is I'd be extremely god damn horny all the time.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm confused, I NoFap'd for like 2 months I was on Benzo's because I had zero sex drive, even with my partner. 

I didn't feel any different. Or had some insane mental clarity wash over me because I didn't watch Porn. If it works for people though that's awesome.


----------



## Aurora2029 (Jun 11, 2014)

Go ahead and not masturbate, you'll just end up having wet dreams and having to clean your sheets and clothes all the time.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

The video talks about not watching porn... not to refrain from masturbating...


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

joked35 said:


>


he's not but in spirit he is.  (Gods most powerful, he says and it's true). He died a natural death, and rumors were created by the misinformed. Just can't stand this picture, actually lol.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Also OP I don't think it's sin, or guys to be guys. It's prefered they be sexual rather than asexual... So if no fap will make you healthy, do it!

Same is for ladies. That's the only thing I would ever say about this funny topic. lol...


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Setolac said:


> It is only natural for non-believers and nay-sayers to make up several excuses not to partake in such a glorious activity or lifestyle since it is difficult for them to leave their comfort zone. Chronic Masturbation and Pornography have brainwashed the minds of these nay-sayers and they should be thankful that noFAP™ is here to save them all.


I feel like OP is being a smartass.



jonny neurotic said:


> I'm getting ready for 20 fap a day december. Man, I'm going to be sore by the new year...


RIP penis.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Raeden said:


> RIP penis.


It aint gonna get to rest in peace any time soon that's for sure...

Woof! Woof!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> It aint gonna get to rest in piece any time soon that's for sure...
> 
> Woof! Woof!


Hiss! OnO


----------



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

I might try this, we'll see..


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Raeden said:


> I feel like OP is being a smartass.


That would explain alot.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Setolac said:


> And you actually believe the lies that they feed you?
> 
> It's a pity that a lot of people here aren't harnessing the powers that noFAP™ would give them.


IF noFap is good,what are you still doing on this site ?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

So op, is noFAP™ really a registered trademark? Like someone actually owns the rights to the name?


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Sleeper92 said:


> IF noFap is good,what are you still doing on this site ?


I'm also puzzled why most of his threads are still negative. I mean if he had been at this for years and no fap is that powerful, you think there'd have been a turn around


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i like how people blame all their problems on fapping and think by stop fapping would make any difference, well the human race is not that rational and intelligible after all is it


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Setolac said:


> It is only natural for non-believers and nay-sayers to make up several excuses not to partake in such a glorious activity or lifestyle since it is difficult for them to leave their comfort zone. Chronic Masturbation and Pornography have brainwashed the minds of these nay-sayers and they should be thankful that noFAP™ is here to save them all.
> 
> .


Seeing how the OP's threads reek of sexual frustration, I seriously doubt nofap will save him or anyone else in his boat. It might be a good idea in theory, but being deprived of attention from the opposite sex will make this backfire.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

According to this link, fapping leads to 'terrible economic and physical consequences'. These are the two paths taken:

*NoFap*
age 15- stuyd & cleanliness
age 25- purity & economy
age 36- honorable success
age 60- venerable od age

*Fap*
age 15- cigarettes & self-abuse
age 25- impurity & dissipation
age 36- vice & degeneracy
age 48- moral-physical wreck

Why would anyone _not_ choose the NoFap route?


----------



## sdfhsth (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm getting ready for 21 fap a day december. Man, I'm going to be sore by the new year...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry if this kicks you while you're down, but just ran across this article, not strictly about no-fap, but it includes the no-fap mentality in the context of emasculation:

http://www.askmen.com/entertainment/austin/emasculation.html

"I don't think these men were unhappy because they were emasculated. I think they were emasculated because they were unhappy. If the sense of accomplishment that comes with not squeezing one off for days or months motivates you to make other positive life changes, that's great. But don't think that not wanking it is some kind of magic bullet for increased masculinity. Wet dreams, maybe, but that's about it."

on the other hand, if it's just for psychological effect aka changing your perception by not viewing porn, then I think that's great.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

F**k that. If I'm pitching a tent and no one is in my room I'm fapping.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

When I help people here I am being persecuted. Look at what Pornography and Masturbation have done to you people. It is only when you have fully accepted noFAP™ into your lives that you will finally be able to achieve self-actualization and transcendence.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Lol, hey Setolac, no hate from me man. You do you, and I'll do me. No pun intended there.


----------



## CoffeeLover94 (Jan 26, 2014)

atc1991 said:


> Lol, hey Setolac, no hate from me man. You do you, and I'll do me. No pun intended there.


LOL


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Setolac said:


> When I help people here I am being persecuted. Look at what Pornography and Masturbation have done to you people. It is only when you have fully accepted noFAP™ into your lives that you will finally be able to achieve self-actualization and transcendence.


The genereal rule is don't preach what you don't practice.


----------



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

Good luck trying to have an orgasm inside a real woman's vagina after you've masturbated daily+,..

Your hand, with its grip and speed feel completely different to the inside of a woman.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i posted in a thread of yours in like 2010 or 11 or 12 about no fap and you were constantly failing

nevertheless i'm in

nofap day 1 commences


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

running man said:


> Good luck trying to have an orgasm inside a real woman's vagina after you've masturbated daily+,..
> 
> Your hand, with its grip and speed feel completely different to the inside of a woman.


lol straight amateur ****

get yourself some olive oil, a banana skin, empty toilet roll tube and 3 elastic bands

now we're talkin


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Kazumichan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this sounds really unhealthy?
> Masturbating is natural... so if you suppress your natural urges, won't it just add to the stress? :/


hi there woman. Grow a penis and find out what it is like to suppress the urge to jerk off or sleep with beautiful women like yourself.

anyway i think nofap is very stupid and pointless......just an excuse,something to blame on your lack of performance and/or skill...nothing more nothing less


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

xgodmetashogun said:


> hi there woman. Grow a penis and find out what it is like to suppress the urge to jerk off or sleep with beautiful women like yourself.
> 
> anyway i think nofap is very stupid and pointless......just an excuse,something to blame on your lack of performance and/or skill...nothing more nothing less


Hi there, man.

Read my post properly before trying to respond with a smartass reply 

You completely missed the point of what I said.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Kazumichan said:


> Hi there, man.
> 
> Read my post properly before trying to respond with a smartass reply
> 
> You completely missed the point of what I said.


Too bored for that baby, but Im sure I got your message. I'm certain that I added on to what you were saying.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

xgodmetashogun said:


> anyway i think nofap is very stupid and pointless......just an excuse,something to blame on your lack of performance and/or skill...nothing more nothing less





Setolac said:


> It is only natural for non-believers and nay-sayers to make up several excuses not to partake in such a glorious activity or lifestyle since it is difficult for them to leave their comfort zone. Chronic Masturbation and Pornography have brainwashed the minds of these nay-sayers and they should be thankful that noFAP™ is here to save them all.


As I have predicted.



ShadowOnTheWall said:


> The genereal rule is don't preach what you don't practice.


I have been sober for a very long time now.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Kazumichan said:


> Hi there, man.
> 
> Read my post properly before trying to respond with a smartass reply
> 
> You completely missed the point of what I said.


lol did I offend you? hope not.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Setolac said:


> As I have predicted.
> 
> Damn it I wanted that girl to reply to me


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

xgodmetashogun said:


> lol did I offend you? hope not.


Nah.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Kazumichan said:


> Nah.


its situations like these that make want to smash bottles on heads and on my heads so embarassing of me can you smell my hate off your computer screen?


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

xgodmetashogun said:


> its situations like these that make want to smash bottles on heads and on my heads so embarassing of me can you smell my hate off your computer screen?


Uhh...what?


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazumichan said:


> Uhh...what?


He is trying to hit on you.


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

Setolac said:


> He is trying to hit on you.


Really?
All I got from it was that he wants to smash a bottle over my head...or something.


----------



## Vivi10 (Sep 18, 2014)

NoFap does nothing for me. I have been on nofap on and off for the past 2 years and i have noticed little difference in my anxieties and how i feel. I only notice a loss of sex drive but thats about it. Longest i went without fapping is 3 months.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Vivi10 said:


> Longest i went without fapping is 3 months.


No wonder. It takes at least 5 years nofap to see any effect.


----------



## Vivi10 (Sep 18, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> No wonder. It takes at least 5 years nofap to see any effect.


What?!


----------



## dotBSC (Apr 9, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> No wonder. It takes at least 5 years nofap to see any effect.


That's BS.

The rebooting usually takes about 90 days. If you don't feel any different after that, then it's probably not going to work for you -- cause you never even had a PMO addiction to begin with? If that's the case, don't get me wrong tho, PMO can seriously mess up your brain, so don't underestimate it.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Setolac said:


> I have been sober for a very long time now.


If you're telling the truth, what has this allowed you to achieve? Your posts indicate you haven't done much with your life, you still think everything is hopeless and you still give screwy advice to people like falsely telling people when others are attracted to them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought november was no shave month?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL..... seems a long time since setolac has posted some thread about not masturbating. .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> If you're telling the truth, what has this allowed you to achieve? Your posts indicate you haven't done much with your life, you still think everything is hopeless and you still give screwy advice to people like falsely telling people when others are attracted to them.


:clap

plus he has had the cheek to put a (TM) next to it also.

isnt there a national masturbation month any way?. to actually encourage loving yourself ? ( there is.... month of May LOL)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nubly said:


> According to this link, fapping leads to 'terrible economic and physical consequences'. These are the two paths taken:
> 
> *NoFap*
> age 15- stuyd & cleanliness
> ...


I'll be 36 next year. Vice & degeneracy, here I come!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You know, someone should copyright this, because I'm so going to market a sex drug called NoFap.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not try to use the effort and time spent on jacking off on more fun and productive things like surfing, dancing classes, or any of the millions of others. I have listened to these talks and they always are saying that to stop masturbating is some kind of seduction technique where women will want to jump your bones because you are suddenly more attractive to them. This makes it sound like although they stopped for a few days they're still raging perverts. Masturbation may be 'natural' but it isn't mandatory and you won't explode if you don't do it although there may be a connection to prostrate cancer but then again, every old dude gets that.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

yes fap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

cloister2 said:


> Why not try to use the effort and time spent on jacking off on more fun and productive things like surfing, dancing classes, or any of the millions of others. I have listened to these talks and they always are saying that to stop masturbating is some kind of seduction technique where women will want to jump your bones because you are suddenly more attractive to them. This makes it sound like although they stopped for a few days they're still raging perverts. Masturbation may be 'natural' but it isn't mandatory and you won't explode if you don't do it although there may be a connection to prostrate cancer but then again, every old dude gets that.


Err....

You are acting like guys that look at porn do nothing else.

I write and record albums. I'm writing a novel. I read books, and used to be in a book club. I go to college and have gotten some pretty good grades. I love horror movies and have been watching them all month. I never miss The Big Bang Theory or 2 Broke Girls each week. I have gone to three live concerts this year. I enrolled in a music songwriting course about 5 hours away, and went there, made new friends, and performed live. I collect music concert bootlegs, which is a passion that takes some time, because you have to label them and categorize them. I play Basketball outside whenever I have some free time. I get together with friends whenever they want to get together with me. I worked retail for two months, but quit because I hated the customers.

Oh, and I casually look at porn when I'm horny. It's not like I'm not attracted to real women, but I'm not dating anybody and not in the position to right now, so I look at porn. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

This again...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cloister2 said:


> Why not try to use the effort and time spent on jacking off on more fun and productive things like surfing, dancing classes, or any of the millions of others. I have listened to these talks and they always are saying that to stop masturbating is some kind of seduction technique where women will want to jump your bones because you are suddenly more attractive to them. This makes it sound like although they stopped for a few days they're still raging perverts. Masturbation may be 'natural' but it isn't mandatory and you won't explode if you don't do it although there may be a connection to prostrate cancer but then again, every old dude gets that.


Even better, why not combined masturbating, surfing and dancing all into one event? Save you some time.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

nubly said:


> Even better, why not combined masturbating, surfing and dancing all into one event? Save you some time.


Odds are someone will try this on X factor or Americas got talent


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you ready guys? November is fast approaching.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Setolac said:


> Are you ready guys? November is fast approaching.


It's getting hard just to think about it coming.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

noFAP™ is going to change your life forever.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Setolac said:


> noFAP™ is going to change your life forever.


I'd rather change my underwear.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd rather change my underwear.


How dare you mock noFAP™! noFAP™ has already helped a lot of people all around the world. All you just have to do is to let it into your life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Setolac said:


> How dare you mock noFAP™! noFAP™ has already helped a lot of people all around the world. All you just have to do is to let it into your life.


It's so hard to let it in, though. I have trouble erecting a schedule to come to it.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

xgodmetashogun said:


> hi there woman. Grow a penis and find out what it is like to suppress the urge to jerk off or sleep with beautiful women like yourself.
> 
> anyway i think nofap is very stupid and pointless......just an excuse,something to blame on your lack of performance and/or skill...nothing more nothing less


We should be able to stop jacking off at will. I think anyone should be able to stop for a whole day, month, or as long as he wants. It's not a highly important activity, like breathing.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


>


^^^^^^

My thoughts exactly on this entire TED seminar/SAS thread.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

How about a "No porn november" instead? When the hell did masturbation become the root of all evil?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

burningpile said:


> How about a "No porn november" instead? When the hell did masturbation become the root of all evil?


This.

There's nothing wrong with masturbating in itself, it's a healthy way to express and understand your sexuality.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shameful said:


> This.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with masturbating in itself, it's a healthy way to express and understand your sexuality.


That's the devil speaking.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

cloister2 said:


> That's the devil speaking.


The devil likes to shoot a wad every now and then, too. What's wrong with that? That's how Rosemary's baby was made.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys should all participate in No shave November at the same time. Put the two together and your beard can be a symbol to the world of your abstinence from fapping. :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shameful said:


> This.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with masturbating in itself, it's a healthy way to express and understand your sexuality.


Tell me more but don't skip any details.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

arnie said:


> You guys should all participate in No shave November at the same time. Put the two together and your beard can be a simple to the world of your abstinence from fapping. :yes


If you grow a neckbeard, you can be a virgin all over again!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Something magical is happening to me. I haven't had a single erection in almost 10 days already even after accidentally looking at semi-erotic images found in this forum that should have been arousing for me. I am no longer a slave to sex. I am starting to feel like a god because of this. This is just amazing. Thoughts of sex is a major distraction and I am on my way in fully conquering it. It's getting exciting, this just signifies that transforming into a fully asexual being is possible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I swear someone could start a "Bang your face on concrete until you pass out November" and there would be people doing it.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I swear someone could start a "Bang your face on concrete until you pass out November" and there would be people doing it.


Hahahaha! That's hilarious :b

Is it weird that I enjoy this thread? I'm a woman but you guys' answers have me rolling on the floor :boogie

I highly doubt a "hands off" approach is going to help change anyone's life. If it does it's only a mental thing and I have a nice bridge in Brooklyn to sell you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'll make a new twist on this.

Internet porn tends to give you viruses, spyware, and potentially can send you to fishy sites. So I'm personally making a pledge to go back to the pre-1993 masturbation tools. I highly suggest that this be a NoFap challenge...masturbate, but to magazines or porn DVDs or...whatever.

I think this is also a good idea, since the internet is not private, even for those who hide behind VPNs.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I lasted more than 3 years not doing it, I do it now because I'm depressed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'll make a new twist on this.
> 
> Internet porn tends to give you viruses, spyware, and potentially can send you to fishy sites. So I'm personally making a pledge to go back to the pre-1993 masturbation tools. I highly suggest that this be a NoFap challenge...masturbate, but to magazines or porn DVDs or...whatever.


Porn was so much better when it was all analog. It had more warmth. It was like the actors were right there in the room with you, (for those old enough to remember the great internet vinyl vs cd debates).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Porn was so much better when it was all analog. It had more warmth. It was like the actors were right there in the room with you, (for those old enough to remember the great internet vinyl vs cd debates).


Porn was better before it was on the internet. Late night cable porn was the best!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have not "FAPped" in at least a couple of weeks. Last night I was sitting here and I suddenly realized that I had so much extra erection energy saved up that my whole upper body had gone erect. Even my nose was uncharacteristically pointy. 

If this goes on much longer, my entire body will have a boner.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think you would explode in your pants after 2 weeks


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I did noFAP™ for like 12 hours, does that count?


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

I failed.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Shameful said:


> This.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with masturbating in itself, it's a healthy way to express and understand your sexuality.


exactly.

why suppress a natural bodily urge. ? see what happens if you think eating is bad and stop that for a whole month.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


>


I keep waiting for those things to bounce back up and hit her in the face.



Shameful said:


> This.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with masturbating in itself, it's a healthy way to express and understand your sexuality.


Whats not healthy is when grandpa and grandma get involved; then it just gets weird.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wish someone had brought me here before I wanked today. I did't finish, though. Got quite bored with the little fella.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Kazumichan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this sounds really unhealthy?
> Masturbating is natural... so if you suppress your natural urges, won't it just add to the stress? :/


I think that masturbating by itself might not be all that bad but porn is defiantly a major problem!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sinatra said:


> I think that masturbating by itself might not be all that bad but porn is defiantly a major problem!


Depends on the type of porn.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Depends on the type of porn.


Did you check out the link he posted?


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I did noFAP™ for like 12 hours, does that count?


You should let noFAP™ into your life. Embrace it as a new life style and later on harness the power that it brings you. It's never too late to turn over a new leaf.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


>


It just sickens me to the core that people like you bring such filth into my thread. Just take a good look in the mirror and see what Porn and Masturbation have done to you. I'm afraid noFAP™ is the only one that can save you now before you are ultimately consumed.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Setolac said:


> You should let noFAP™ into your life. Embrace it as a new life style and later on harness the power that it brings you.


:no I'm too weak, Setolac!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Setolac said:


> It just sickens me to the core that people like you bring such filth into my thread. Just take a good look in the mirror and see what Porn and Masturbation have done to you. I'm afraid noFAP™ is the only one that can save you now before you are ultimately consumed.


Breasts, everyone's got one. The only filthy one is you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have not "FAPped" in at least a couple of weeks. Last night I was sitting here and I suddenly realized that I had so much extra erection energy saved up that my whole upper body had gone erect. Even my nose was uncharacteristically pointy.
> 
> If this goes on much longer, my entire body will have a boner.


LOL that was hilarious,.

seems he has experienced a couple. of weeks of abstinence before. LOL

you know its serious when the desk you sit in front of keeps levitating in front on you . 

seriously, wont even successful attempts at no fap, jut cause lots of unwanted wet dreams anyway... ? and washing of bed linen.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Setolac said:


> You should let noFAP™ into your life. Embrace it as a new life style and later on harness the power that it brings you. It's never too late to turn over a new leaf.


Only if you let Jesus into _your_ life. Have you heard the good news? Its never too late to save your soul.

That's what you sound like.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I started doing nofap a couple months ago. My longest streak is ten days. I fapped yesterday and was very tempted although I really didn't wanna relapse again so I decided to do a search for "nofap" on here to see if it was being discussed and found this thread. Hopefully I'll make it through today.

The weekends are easier since my mom is home and I have very little privacy. It's most difficult to nofap during the week since I'm home alone with lots of idle time.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> :no I'm too weak, Setolac!


Do not let your heart be troubled and think that it is too much for you. noFAP™ is here to help you fight your own inner demons. The first step is acceptance. Just let noFAP™ into your life and let it give you strength.



Lonely Hobbit said:


> I started doing nofap a couple months ago. My longest streak is ten days. I fapped yesterday and was very tempted although I really didn't wanna relapse again so I decided to do a search for "nofap" on here to see if it was being discussed and found this thread. Hopefully I'll make it through today.
> 
> The weekends are easier since my mom is home and I have very little privacy. It's most difficult to nofap during the week since I'm home alone with lots of idle time.


Stay strong my brother, and never give up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I masturbated last night and shot a jizz missile over my head. I went to bed happy and slept like a baby. :kma


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I masturbated last night and shot a jizz missile over my head. I went to bed happy and slept like a baby. :kma


If that is true, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Bah. Had to reset.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

good on you guys! i hope this really works out for you!

stay strong!

i just leave this here


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I masturbated last night and shot a jizz missile over my head. I went to bed happy and slept like a baby. :kma





Setolac said:


> If that is true, then I feel sorry for you.


:teeth


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Purposefully stop doing something that feels as good as masturbating? Sorry, but no.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

How am I suppose to take this seriously with a name like noFAP? :lol ...and seeing those videos of people talking about it like it's a serious life changing "12 step program" event with a dead serious look on their face...wow! Really, I lmao every time I see someone say fap. Where did that term come from anyway?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

What a moronic idea.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Listen to one of our brethren's testimonial regarding noFAP™ on how he achieved special powers and how it changed his life for the better.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

jsgt said:


> How am I suppose to take this seriously with a name like noFAP? :lol ...and seeing those videos of people talking about it like it's a serious life changing "12 step program" event with a dead serious look on their face...wow! Really, I lmao every time I see someone say fap. Where did that term come from anyway?


I'm pretty sure it came from an old, now defunct webcomic called "Sexy Losers".


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Now I'm sure this is a joke. lol. I was worried for a bit there...


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Are folks seriously fapping as if it's their full-time job? If so then it's just an indication that they have too much time on their hands thus should find something productive to do w/ their life. Otherwise I don't see anything wrong w/ experiencing an orgasm at the privacy of your own home whenever you get the urge...last I checked casual fapping is harmless & as natural as going to the bathroom when nature calls.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I did noFAP™ for like 12 hours, does that count?


As long as it's not interfering w/ your life (i.e. being late to class) then you can fap till you drop.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MildSA said:


> As long as it's not interfering w/ your life (i.e. being late to class) then you can fap till you drop.


Don't worry, I've found the light:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/mofap-movember-1257193/#post1076360553


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

jonny neurotic said:


> Now I'm sure this is a joke. lol. I was worried for a bit there...


This is not a laughing matter, it never was. Pornography and Masturbation have destroyed millions of lives all throughout the world. It is sad to see that you people still continue to let it consume you. Fortunately, noFAP™ is here to lead you all towards salvation. As I have repeated multiple times already, the first step is to accept it and let it into your lives.



mezzoforte said:


> Don't worry, I've found the light:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/mofap-movember-1257193/#post1076360553


I can clearly see that the deception that Pornography and Masturbation brings has very much gotten a hold of you. I hope you snap out of it soon before it is all too late.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Guys, don't feed the troll.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Guys, don't feed the troll.


So you are calling experts, neuroscientists, neurologists, etc. trolls too? It seems as if you are severely uneducated about this subject matter, which is alarming.

I suggest that you read the whole of this: http://yourbrainonporn.com/ and also watch this:






in order to cure your ignorance.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Buckyx said:


> porn is really bad, at least fap to something natural or just some image in your head


I only fap on the train coming home from work. Love those office workers in their skirts and heels...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Porn and masturbation has been a problem for me, especially since I stopped working.
I'm going to try this and see how long I can last; already went today without doing it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

OK, I give up, lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


>


one of the best gifs posted on this site, thanks


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Elad said:


> good on you guys! i hope this really works out for you!
> 
> stay strong!
> 
> i just leave this here


what's the name of the first girl? amazing, it's the perfect body I like on a girl, breasts not big, she is petite and flat stomach, plus a tan


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to do this all of December. I occasionally do it, for a few weeks to a month at a time, just to prove to myself that I can. I used to be a porn/masturbation addict, and now I don't watch porn ever, and I control how much I masturbate. It's been a while since I had a noFAP month, so I think it's time for one. Will record progress here, I guess. First 5 days of it have been somewhat tough. I woke up last night from a really hot dream and almost forgot to not fap because I was still half asleep. XD


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

November's shaping up to be quite the unsexy month what with having to grow a mustache and now no fapping for the entire duration of it. Think I'll go straight from October to December next year.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> what's the name of the first girl? amazing, it's the perfect body I like on a girl, breasts not big, she is petite and flat stomach, plus a tan


pretty sure shes the result of some laboratory experiment to create the perfect female specimen

but if i'm wrong you can just right click "search google for this image"

if you're using chrome that is, which you should be


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

spiritsshinethrough said:


> I'm going to do this all of December. I occasionally do it, for a few weeks to a month at a time, just to prove to myself that I can. I used to be a porn/masturbation addict, and now I don't watch porn ever, and I control how much I masturbate. It's been a while since I had a noFAP month, so I think it's time for one. Will record progress here, I guess. First 5 days of it have been somewhat tough. I woke up last night from a really hot dream and almost forgot to not fap because I was still half asleep. XD


Done with almost 7 days, and it's still hard. Pun intended. I'm having more and more dreams and daydreams that make it tough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Teflondon said:


> November's shaping up to be quite the unsexy month what with having to grow a mustache and now no fapping for the entire duration of it. Think I'll go straight from October to December next year.


 Just please tell me it isn't a horseshoe mustache.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MildSA said:


> As long as it's not interfering w/ your life (i.e. being late to class) then you can fap till you drop.


 If you don't have a life, masturbation is a perfect hobby. The way I see it, if I wasn't masturbating I'd just be watching reruns of old shows from the 60s-80s until my nuts shriveled up and fell off.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Is there any research on the benefits of abstaining from masturbation? I'm reserving judgment either way, just curious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

srschirm said:


> Is there any research on the benefits of abstaining from masturbation?


 Probably depends on whether or not they want us to. If it becomes a thing they want us to do, there will be a study (with shady funding that no one mentions) that shows it to be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Two weeks in. Sleep often disturbed by extremely vivid and vulgar dreams. I swear my balls have gotten bigger...


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

srschirm said:


> Is there any research on the benefits of abstaining from masturbation? I'm reserving judgment either way, just curious.


That's debated a lot. Most agree that porn can negatively affect your ability to feel attraction to real life people if you watch too much of it. I don't think masturbation is a problem, though.

For me, it's just an exercise in self control. I don't think abstaining from masturbation has health benefits. 


Legion0451 said:


> Two weeks in. Sleep often disturbed by extremely vivid and vulgar dreams. I swear my balls have gotten bigger...


Lol at the last part. Yeah, I've had a couple nice dreams as well. Are you in this for all of December too?


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

spiritsshinethrough said:


> Lol at the last part. Yeah, I've had a couple nice dreams as well. Are you in this for all of December too?


I'm doing it indefinitely, until failure. I'm in competition with two others.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

I want to be done with this already. Why am I doing it for an entire month? >.<


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

You guys are damaging your careers!

http://www.amazon.com/Beat-Your-Way-Top-Masturbation/dp/1478296127/


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

It's the actual watching and seeking of porn, NOT the fapping that's damaging


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

let's have a masturbation contest, the first one to achieve orgasm wins


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Fapturbation isn't bad nor is watching porn because even as a virgin I can assure myself that I at least know what needs to be done during sex without having any practical experience.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ True man. It's still awkward as hell for people now even after watching porn. Could you imagine doing it for the first time potentially having never seen people do it?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Well having sex has never been awkward for me...i guess because my head under my belt gets so excited i'm too distracted to feel awkward or nervous about it...but, i wanna stop fapping.It's hard...sexy women are all over the place...tv,music,internet, real life....


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

spiritsshinethrough said:


> I want to be done with this already. Why am I doing it for an entire month? >.<


Bump.

Yeah, so I totally gave up on it during December, but I'm doing it this month and I'm much closer to succeeding. Last time I did it was the first day of the month, and I'm waiting until it's been a full month. Just like when I tried it last time, the first week was pretty easy, days 10-15 were insanely difficult, and then it got a little easier. It's been 26 days, and although I still have the urge, it's easier not to because I know I'm not going to; I'm not even considering it. I'm almost there. 5 more days.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> whos up for nofap june? its already 24 hours for me :O


Don't start now, wait until 2 hours before June starts. xD

I already did it all of this month except for the first day of the month; not gonna do another month for quite a while. I'll wait until a bit after June starts to restart, just so it's a complete month.


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

Omgblood said:


> It's the actual watching and seeking of porn, NOT the fapping that's damaging


I agree. Masturbation is healthy. occasional porn use is fine. It's only
When you constantly need it which it Becomes a problem. Then you might be intimate with hot chick #2 and you can't get your pecker up. That would be devastating.

Now I'm a girl but I only watch it once in a blue moon. I feel much more satisfied when masturbating without porn. It feels more pure. Trust me. It might take longer without it, but it's worth it. Too much porn is linked to depression and low self esteem


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol. WAY too much information here .


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Sparkle0 said:


> I agree. Masturbation is healthy. occasional porn use is fine. It's only
> When you constantly need it which it Becomes a problem. Then you might be intimate with hot chick #2 and you can't get your pecker up. That would be devastating.
> 
> Now I'm a girl but I only watch it once in a blue moon. I feel much more satisfied when masturbating without porn. It feels more pure. Trust me. It might take longer without it, but it's worth it. Too much porn is linked to depression and low self esteem


Exactly my thoughts on it--porn isn't good, addiction to porn is even worse, addiction to masturbation sucks, and controlled masturbation is fine. That's why I don't take breaks often, but try to make my breaks from it a month long when I do--it's long enough that the addictive side of it is completely broken.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

One and a half days left. :O So close.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Half a day left, and I think I've pretty much made it. I'm not even tempted. Horniness goes away after a month. Next time I do no fap, I think I'll only do two weeks, so that I actually get the joy of jacking off when I'm at my horniest. xD Either way, I'm half a day shy of having gone an entire month without it, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep, made it. Don't even feel like fapping now; I'm stressed and bummed.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

semen is just dignity leaving your body


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Go this thread!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My activities last night involved a tortilla and some porn.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> My activities last night involved a tortilla and some porn.


interesting  did you ..... eat the tortilla? this could lead to too much information haha


----------

